# Famous Boat for Sale "Dove"



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

******"Dove"

Famous boat for sale above link.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

never heard of it...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> never heard of it...


Did you click on link?

Read this:






Actually the boat for sale is the one used in the last third of the circumnavigation (actual name was "Return of Dove". First Dove was destroyed in Hurricane where it was left on St Thomas.

From wikipedia:
Robin started his journey on the original Dove, a 24 foot Lapworth sloop. On reaching the Caribbean, Dove was replaced by Return of Dove, a 33 foot Allied Luders sloop.[2]

Dove sank in Hurricane Marilyn in 1995.

"The Return of Dove was found in Hawaii by Mark and Beverly Langley in 2000. They restored her in 2001. She was sold again in 2004 and is believed to be still in Hawaii.[3]"


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

he boats: Dove and Return of Dove

Robin started his journey on the original Dove, a 24 foot Lapworth sloop. On reaching the Caribbean, Dove was replaced by Return of Dove, a 33 foot Allied Luders sloop.[2]

Dove sank in Hurricane Marilyn in 1995.

The Return of Dove was found in Hawaii by Mark and Beverly Langley in 2000. They restored her in 2001. *She was sold again in 2004 and is believed to be still in Hawaii.[3]* documentation isn't even mentioned?

The ad is trying to hard to sell the boat as famous but provides very little information otherwise.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> he boats: Dove and Return of Dove
> 
> Robin started his journey on the original Dove, a 24 foot Lapworth sloop. On reaching the Caribbean, Dove was replaced by Return of Dove, a 33 foot Allied Luders sloop.[2]
> 
> ...


I am 99.9% sure the boat for sale is "Return of Dove".

In 1981 I delivered a boat from Tampa Florida to St. Thomas. At that time I had not heard of the Dove story. A crew member looked to the boat docked next to us and said "look, it is the Dove". Next to us was the 24 foot 1st Dove. I later read the National Geographic articles.

Also for sale is the Monitor wind vane:
http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/boa/3073536127.html


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Man, that movie was bad! Nice piece to have though...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

LandLocked66c said:


> Man, that movie was bad! Nice piece to have though...


I read somthing a while back that said National Geographic was getting a little upset with Robin as there was not much action happening during his sail. I guess they wanted more typoons and such. I saw the movie over 25 years ago so don't remember much. I need to see it again. There were three issues of National Geographic and those articles were good.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> he boats: Dove and Return of Dove
> 
> Robin started his journey on the original Dove, a 24 foot Lapworth sloop. On reaching the Caribbean, Dove was replaced by Return of Dove, a 33 foot Allied Luders sloop.[2]
> 
> ...


Documentation for [3] is ^ Sailing on the "Return of Dove", now renamed "Dove". YouTube, 23 November 2010. Retrieved 7 December 2011

you tube return of dove boat - Bing Videos


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

I think the movie is on Netflix.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Followed the story, saw the movie. But that was many years ago. Robin Lee Graham moved on to another adventure in his life. What does any of that have to do with the value of the boat in this or any competitive market? Aside from the past commercial exposure it is not a vintage or pedigreed boat. Like anything else, it is worth only what it is worth to an informed, knowledgable, willing and *capable* buyer. Right move cassey1999, reduce price to develop a sale - IMHO


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

rugosa said:


> Followed the story, saw the movie. But that was many years ago. Robin Lee Graham moved on to another adventure in his life. What does any of that have to do with the value of the boat in this or any competitive market? Aside from the past commercial exposure it is not a vintage or pedigreed boat. Like anything else, it is worth only what it is worth to an informed, knowledgable, willing and *capable* buyer. Right move cassey1999, reduce price to develop a sale - IMHO


It's not my boat and I am not involved in sale. Know nothing of the boat or owner besides what I have presented. Boat seems to be a fair price for its condition and capabilities.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

I hate admit it but I think watching that movie way back about 1975 is why I got interested in sailing on the first place. 
That and moving to the shores of Lake Huron and not seeing any ski hills, sold my skis and bought a sailboat.


----------



## barney998 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like an interesting boat though. I wouldn't mind chartering an older boat like this if I could find one to charter. Anyone know of anywhere that does that?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The movie was good, but like a lot of movies, not quite correct on many items. 

Nor would I pay more $$ to have this boat. Just another plastic tub IMHO! No better worst than my Jeanneau, other than that boat has been written about, been in NG, etc.

The big issue is that it is in Hawaii vs the mainland somewhere, then it probably would have gotten a few more $$, or been able to be sold for a bit more.

Marty


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

rugosa said:


> Aside from the past commercial exposure it is not a vintage or pedigreed boat.


C'mon guys, this is a classic - an Allied Luders 33 designed by Bill Luders and Ted Brewer. Solid boat, strong bones. I own one.


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

The movie - which I saw for the first time last year - was pretty awful, but I followed the stories in NG magazine as a kid.


----------

